# turkey poult with swollen eyes and discharge from nostrils and mouth



## someone (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a turkey poult with swollen eyes and a discharge from her nostrils and mouth.  Does anyone know what this is and how to treat it.  I gave her a fraction of a cc of procane G for 10 days straight.  I thought the megadose would kill her, but it didn't even kill whatever the problem is.  Please share some ideas.  I want to send my turkeys to the butcher, but don't know what to do with her.  Thanks.

Someone


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 9, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't know what you need to do. It sounds like she will need to be culled.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 9, 2012)

It is Mycoplasma Gallisepticum  a bacterial respiratory infection, turkeys are highly suseptable and it is extremely infectious. Your best treatment is Tylan injectable, the powder mixed in water is very difficult because they don't really want to drink as much. Do not let anyone on your farm that has poultry, change your shoes/clothes/shower before going anywhere. The tylan will only relieve symptoms, nothing cure MG, your birds , once they have contracted MG, will be carriers for life. You are safe however.  here is a link that will explain a bit more-at the end there are 3 pages in Chart form, keep this on hand! http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ps044

MG is a reportable illness so... think about this before you take it to the vet because your farm WILL be quarantined. At that point it is a kill everything or they will be your forever pets! If you need more info you may pm me. We practice strict bio-security and treat hatching eggs/ breeding stock to produce disease free birds. 

Its not that big of a deal really, but they are miserable when the disease is active, MG spreads rapidly, it appears to be viral and so many think of it as a cold, but it is bacterial. Spreads from shared waterers, feed dander, sneezing, etc. It can live on human hair for days, still water for up to 9 days.If your turkeys are for eating- slaughter now and do not treat with anything. They are fine to eat.

Good luck


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 9, 2012)

Also wanted to mention that you should not sell any birds off of your farm..... At the very least not without informing the buyer of your situation.


----------

